# Adjusting formula



## splash1 (Jul 31, 2013)

The following is Michael Ruhiman's recipe for a *5 lb slab* of bacon. I have some slabs that weigh less and some that are more than 5 lbs so I thought I would change his ingredient list to grams and then divide by 5 to get the correct amount per lb. My calculations are in red.

I sure would appreciate any input from those in the know if I am correct in doing this.

Am I on the right track?


—Mix the following together in a small bowl: 
2 ounces (1/4 cup Morton or Diamond Crystal coarse kosher) salt *(56.699 grams /5= 11.3309 grams per pound)*
2 teaspoons pink curing salt #1 *(10 grams /5 = 2 grams per lb meat) *
4 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper *(60 grams / 5 = 12 grams per lb)*
4 bay leaves, crumbled (1 per lb)
1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg *(5 grams / 5 = 1 gram per lb)*
1/4 cup brown sugar or honey or maple syrup *(32 grams / 5 = 6.2 grams per lb)*
5 cloves of garlic, smashed with the flat side of a chef’s knife *( 1 clove per lb)*
2 tablespoons juniper berries, lightly crushed (optional) *(30 grams / 5 = 6 grams per lb)*
5 to 10 sprigs fresh thyme (optional) *( 1 to 2 per lb)*

[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]I will be making some for  the grandchildren so want to make sure I have it right.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Thank you [/font]


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 31, 2013)

WAY too much cure #1 and more salt than many folks like.
http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

~Martin


----------



## splash1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Martin,

Thanks for the head's up.  I looked at your calculator and for 5 lbs it shows 5.66 grams of cure #1 for a 5 lb slab and according to his book he is looking at 10 grams for 5 lbs.  That is quite a difference.

I have read enough of your posts here to know that you are very good and know what you are doing.  Just starting out I get confused when I read that there can be such a difference in #1 cure when it is so important to get it right.

I would appreciate any other comments you may have and Thank You for your help.

Brian


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't know why, but Ruhlman and Polcyn push a lot of questionable information.
The maximum amount of nitrite that the USDA allows in _commercial_ bacon is 120ppm, with other requirements and restrictions.
The general rule of thumb, _one level teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat, _is fine for most home curing. That equates to 156ppm nitrite.
So nitrite between 120ppm and 156ppm is okay for home cured bacon.

~Martin


----------



## splash1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Martin,

I just found a in depth post you made on another forum that explains quite a bit.

I'm going to simplify my life here and go with your chart.  I assume I can add some spices to that also.

Thanks again Martin, you are a great help


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 31, 2013)

splash1 said:


> I assume I can add some spices to that also.




Yes.



~Martin


----------

